# Clear Matte Nail polish?



## Karren (Jan 11, 2008)

My wife had an old bottle of Revlon Clear Matte finish overcoat polish and I just loved the matt look... Over regular polish or just over my nails (for obvious reason). Shinny is nice but I think a matte finish looks very classy. So has anyone seen this or a simular product out there anywhere? I've looked and asked around at stores locally and I've found nothin so far... Thanks

Karren


----------



## Jacky Lucent (Jan 11, 2008)

Karren You just mentioned something about OPI nail polish yesterday I think. I believe they make a clear polish with a matte finish.


----------



## Karren (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks jacky! I'll check them out... Maybe have to hit Ulta next week...


----------



## dentaldee (Jan 11, 2008)

I have one by Wet n Wild.....it's called Mega Last, lengthener strengthener natural finish. it says it is a okuome-based formulation. natural matte finish gives you a subtle just manicured look. here's a pic.....


----------



## Keely_H (Jan 18, 2008)

dentaldee,

I used to use a WnW product that was a clear matte base coat. They quit making it a couple of years ago. I'm glad to see they brought out this version. I bought some Tuesday and I really like it.

Karren get this one it's 1/6 the cost of the OPI only $1.99 at Walgreen's.


----------



## Karren (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm heading to walgreens at lunch to buy some Wet N Wild!! Thanks for the help!!

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have one by Wet n Wild.....it's called Mega Last, lengthener strengthener natural finish. it says it is a okuome-based formulation. natural matte finish gives you a subtle just manicured look. here's a pic.....https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...0-wetnwild.jpg

That's just what I bought at walgreens and I love it!! Bought 2 bottles.. $1.99 !! And its perfect! Even says for male manicures on their website!! Thanks again!!


----------



## Victoria Anne (Jan 18, 2008)

I won't swear to it but I believe I have seen it at Sally's Beauty Supply , good luck in your search.


----------



## Cheryl T (Jan 20, 2008)

OPI Nail Envy... helps keep your nails their best and comes in gloss and matte.


----------



## arphsfriend (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm wearing OPI Nails for Males now.


----------



## duke.bailey (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey, I don't know if it actually works or if it's just a myth, but one of my friends put a clear coat of polish on her nails and blew on them, but with like hot moist air if you know what I mean, and she said it sort of made them go matte. Dunno if it works but perhaps it's worth a try! XxX


----------

